

Matlab alternative for math & science students - Edmond
http://jasymchat.com

======
kneth
GNU Octave
([http://www.gnu.org/software/octave/](http://www.gnu.org/software/octave/))
is a great open source alternative to Matlab. I can only recommend the book
"GNU Octave Beginner's Guide" ([http://www.packtpub.com/gnu-octave-beginners-
guide/book](http://www.packtpub.com/gnu-octave-beginners-guide/book)).

~~~
Edmond
agree...Jasymchat is more a light-weight alternative which works well for most
undergrad course work. And it is also mobile...but for serious work definitely
suggest Octave.

